# Road Rash



## docndent (Jul 25, 2011)

What would you use for 'road rash'. Motorcycle wipe out wearing shorts and a t-shirt. Debridement and skin grafting done but do I use open wound for diagnosis???


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 25, 2011)

look under abrasion or friction burn.


----------



## docndent (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you! That works perfectly!


----------

